# Dog to Canada?



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

what do I need to take my dog across the border?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Paperwork from your vet showing current rabies vaccination..

Also a sidenote..Keep your dog food in its original packaging.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Dbl-

Have you had issues with the food thing in the past? We've always used dry boxes and never had the original packaging. I could see it being a problem, but 1/2 the time they don't even check the vacination paperwork, much less the food. I guess it all depends on who's at the border crossing when you get there.

And it always better to be prepared...


----------

